

Why the Greatest Advertiser of All Time Would Have Embraced Piracy - byrneseyeview
http://www.byrnehobart.com/blog/claude-hopkins-would-have-loved-bittorrent/

======
gruseom
Agreed. Hopkins' book is a classic and an excellent read. I had the same
reaction when I read it: the way this guy ran his campaigns seems more like
the internet than anything you'd expect from a century ago. Another thing that
struck me was how many of the brands he created are still household names
today (Palmolive, Goodyear).

~~~
byrneseyeview
It's also possible that the economy got more "Hopkinsian" over time: most
growth industries fit the low-marginal-cost, numbers-over-notions focus that
direct mail had.

